# HDR- first attempts (C&C)



## GreggS (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi-  I recently tried my first attempts at HDR photos. I'm looking for feedback on the techniques I used in the photos below. Any tips on +/-ev amounts on shooting HDR is welcome, as some of my attempts are over-exposed in some places. Thanks.

PS- the color version of the covered bridge has obviously been altered to have a 'vintage' feel...also my first attempt at doing so, so if you have any C&C on that as well that would be helpful

1. HDR pasture






2. HDR stone road, 11:6 ratio





3. HDR color/vintage covered bridge





4. HDR b&w covered bridge


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2012)

The first 2 landscape scenes do not have a high dynamic range. I would venture that neither scene exceeded the dynamic range of the image sensor in your camera. HDR is for when the image sensor dynamic range limits what can be captured with a single exposure..

The covered bridge turned out 'muddy', and has a decided green color cast.

Meter the brightest and darkest portions of a scene to determine the total EV range you need and the steps needed between each exposure.

You might mention what software you are using.


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

GreggS, would you be willing to post up the raw's for the bridge and let some of the magicians here have a go with it?  I'd like to see what they can do with it.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 10, 2012)

EDL said:


> GreggS, would you be willing to post up the raw's for the bridge and let some of the magicians here have a go with it?  I'd like to see what they can do with it.



I no long have the RAW versions if that's what you mean. I do have the JPGs though. I hope that works.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is my shot at it. Better?

I know there is a bit of halo going on above the roof line, bit couldnt get them out of the shots provided.

View attachment 11048


----------



## GreggS (Jun 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Here is my shot at it. Better?
> 
> I know there is a bit of halo going on above the roof line, bit couldnt get them out of the shots provided.
> 
> View attachment 11048



Very nice! What software did you use? I use CS5, which has the HDR Merge function...which I assume is the correct method? I just can't seem to bring out those contrasting, bold colors when doing HDRs. Any processing tips?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 10, 2012)

I use Photomatix for HDR. I have has zero luck with Photoshop.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont know why the halo. I didnt use all the shots. The first and last were no good.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 10, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I dont know why the halo. I didnt use all the shots. The first and last were no good.



Thanks. Very nice as well. What software did you use?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 10, 2012)

Bynx's edit is how I envisioned it. Why don't you have the RAW files anymore? Never delete the RAWs. 

What I like about your images is the perspectives. You aren't scared to get on the ground. You have a good eye for composition. All you need is processing experience.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 10, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Bynx's edit is how I envisioned it. Why don't you have the RAW files anymore? Never delete the RAWs.
> 
> What I like about your images is the perspectives. You aren't scared to get on the ground. You have a good eye for composition. All you need is processing experience.



Thanks, Trever1t.  Yes...my processing is hit or miss at this point. Hopefully the majority of my work on my site isn't completely sub-par.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2012)

Dont ever get rid of Raw files. They are the substance of your pics. Software will come out which will use the stuff in Raw files even more than they do now. I used Photomatix and Photoshop.


----------



## ann (Jun 11, 2012)

GreggS said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my shot at it. Better?
> ...



Even with CS5 (as with most other programs) tweaking is necessary ; i.e. contrast seems to be one of those issues. Probably due to the huge amount of compression that takes place with all that merging of files.

For most ( imho )CS5 is not the method favored, other plug ins or stand alone programs do a better job.


----------



## GreggS (Jun 11, 2012)

OK...here's my own attempt...Version 2.0 if you will. C&C welcome. I used Photoshop CS5, as that's all I have right now. Hopefully this suits some folk's taste a little more...

1. (version 2.0)


----------



## GreggS (Jun 11, 2012)

...and for kicks, a monochrome version.

2. monochrom covered bridge HDR


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 11, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I dont know why the halo. I didnt use all the shots. The first and last were no good.




bynx, as I watch and read more of what you guys do, things slowly come together.  Am I correct in assuming that, (given we number the exposures 1.2.3 darkest to lightest, only three since you tossed 2), had you had another shot to use between 2 and 3 that it would have given you what you need to have even more detail under the bridge...the roof area...and help you be able to eliminate the slight 'haze' under it?  or would you have needed a different shot/exposure altogether than what I am thinking?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, all the EXIF data has been stripped from the supplied files so its impossible to say how I would shoot it differently. There are about 4 separate light zones in the image -- the sky, the trees and front of the bridge, the inside of the bridge (wood only), and the bright reflected wood at the entrance to the bridge. I would have set up my first shot for the sky so that I didnt get any blinkies (blown). Then I would have increased my shutter speed until the inside the bridge had a good look. To start with the first image supplied was way underexposed. And the same for the last image, it was way overexposed. Nothing from either image could be used to create the final. I dont think those images are 1 fstop apart. I say fstop apart but its only the shutter speed we are changing so 3 clicks on the camera wheel is the equivalent to 1fstop.


----------

